# Ko Olina room assignment question



## dima (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello Tuggers,
Yesterday, we checked-in to Ko Olina and were assigned the 3 bedroom on the 4 floor at Moana Tower which is facing parking and swimming pool and we didn’t notice any view of the ocean.
We feel kind of cheated as our reservation using DC points was for an Ocean View unit.
What would you do in this situation, are there any chances to actually get and Ocean view or …?


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 25, 2013)

dima said:


> Hello Tuggers,
> Yesterday, we checked-in to Ko Olina and were assigned the 3 bedroom on the 4 floor at Moana Tower which is facing parking and swimming pool and we didn’t notice any view of the ocean.
> We feel kind of cheated as our reservation using DC points was for an Ocean View unit.
> What would you do in this situation, are there any chances to actually get and Ocean view or …?



First I would ask the front desk personnel to confirm the type of unit in which you've been placed, and there's nothing wrong with you asking for some kind of official confirmation (such as a labeled resort map.)  I'm not familiar with Ko 'Olina but would guess that with both oceanview and mountainview categories, you should be seeing at least a sliver of the ocean from somewhere in your villa.

If it turns out they've placed you correctly but into one of the least-desirable OV villas at the resort, there's really nothing to be done.  I'd be concerned, though, because lately TUG has gotten several reports that DC Users are being placed that way at several resorts.  It doesn't seem fair to me that DC Users appear to be near the bottom of any priority placement lists, and I've started suggesting that folks contact Customer Advocacy when it happens.  Not to make unreasonable demands, but because IMO if it's an official policy that's going to continue then the exec offices should at least advise DC Users of the policy.

If you used the number of Points required for an oceanview room and they didn't place you into one, start by speaking with the resort's General Manager and then work your way up.  If it was me and they actually owed me a refund because they placed me incorrectly, I'd be furious enough to go all the way to the top.  And I'd demand more than just the difference in Points - I'd want enough Points to reschedule the stay that was booked, and I'd want them to have unrestricted use for at least a full year from the day they're issued (as opposed to restricted Single Use Points or Points that expire at the end of your account's Use Year.)  AND, probably more important, I'd want some reassurance that the exec offices would make a concerted effort to notify the resort personnel throughout the system of the correct way to handle DC Points stays.

FYI, the contact info for the Customer Advocacy office is:
Marriott Vacation Club Corporate Office
800 936 6824
customer.advocacy@vacationclub.com
Hours: 8:30 AM - 5:30 PM EST (Monday - Friday)

Good luck!  I hope you'll let us know how it all works out.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 25, 2013)

Sometimes "Ocean View" means you can barely see a sliver of the ocean. Can you see any at all, even a little bit? Marriott has renamed the view at some resorts but Ko Olina still shows as Ocean View.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 25, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Sometimes "Ocean View" means you can barely see a sliver of the ocean. Can you see any at all, even a little bit? Marriott has renamed the view at some resorts but Ko Olina still shows as Ocean View.



Marriott hasn't officially "renamed" any views.  As discussed in that other recent thread, Marriott and MVCI have always used different descriptive terms when referencing the timeshare villas.  It's most confusing at the Hilton Head resorts where the word "view" was never included in the MVCI terms, but the use of "side" infers a view that's not intended (oceanside, gardenside, etc.)  At Ko 'Olina with the four different descriptives and use of the word "view" in them, I don't think there should be any confusion.

Like you say, if the OP can see a sliver of ocean then chances are s/he's been placed in the correct unit type.  But I'd confirm that with the front desk personnel, and I still think that there appears to be a unit placement trend that's not advantageous for DC Points users.  IMO it would be helpful if the exec offices would confirm whatever policy exists.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 25, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Marriott hasn't officially "renamed" any views.  As discussed in that other recent thread, Marriott and MVCI have always used different descriptive terms when referencing the timeshare villas.  It's most confusing at the Hilton Head resorts where the word "view" was never included in the MVCI terms, but the use of "side" infers a view that's not intended (oceanside, gardenside, etc.)  At Ko 'Olina with the four different descriptives and use of the word "view" in them, I don't think there should be any confusion.
> 
> Like you say, if the OP can see a sliver of ocean then chances are s/he's been placed in the correct unit type.  But I'd confirm that with the front desk personnel, and I still think that there appears to be a unit placement trend that's not advantageous for DC Points users.  IMO it would be helpful if the exec offices would confirm whatever policy exists.



I see. That makes sense. I think the poor unit placement might be because it's an enrolled DC usage and not an actual DC points owner reservation. I know that this has already been debated to some extent, but if these are enrolled points, then the points used were exchanged for and not owned.


----------



## fluke (Mar 25, 2013)

dima said:


> Hello Tuggers,
> Yesterday, we checked-in to Ko Olina and were assigned the 3 bedroom on the 4 floor at Moana Tower which is facing parking and swimming pool and we didn’t notice any view of the ocean.
> We feel kind of cheated as our reservation using DC points was for an Ocean View unit.
> What would you do in this situation, are there any chances to actually get and Ocean view or …?



The 3 bedrooms are in the center of both "wings" of the building (only Moana and Naia buildinngs).  So 2 ocean view 3 bedrooms per floor.  So if you are facing the pool you are likely on the correct side - I assume by parking you mean the small outside lot to the right as you look out the lanai.  Not the garage which would be on the back(mountain view) of the building.

However it is my understanding that Oceanview was only for 5th floor and above.  Now I am not sure of the source of that info, and the salesman may have told me that when I purchased.  So it may not be true but I would at least inquire suggesting that you think you should be higher.

Moana is set back quite far from the Ocean (the farthest of the three completed buildings) so the higher views are better.


----------



## dima (Mar 25, 2013)

fluke said:


> The 3 bedrooms are in the center of both "wings" of the building (only Moana and Naia buildinngs).  So 2 ocean view 3 bedrooms per floor.  So if you are facing the pool you are likely on the correct side - I assume by parking you mean the small outside lot to the right as you look out the lanai.  Not the garage which would be on the back(mountain view) of the building.
> 
> However it is my understanding that Oceanview was only for 5th floor and above.  Now I am not sure of the source of that info, and the salesman may have told me that when I purchased.  So it may not be true but I would at least inquire suggesting that you think you should be higher.
> 
> Moana is set back quite far from the Ocean (the farthest of the three completed buildings) so the higher views are better.



Yes, you are right about our location. Actually, from the balcony we can see some ocean and I would say it is about 3% of all the view which is not what we have expected. I will ask about that at reception today.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 25, 2013)

dima said:


> Yes, you are right about our location. Actually, from the balcony we can see some ocean and I would say it is about 3% of all the view which is not what we have expected. I will ask about that at reception today.



Isn't it like that at just about all Marriott resorts? If you can see much of the Ocean, then they tab it "Ocean Front". In my limited experience at Ocean Pointe and Surfwatch, the vast majority of Ocean Side units require sticking your head out over the balcony to see very much of the water. I have been blessed with very good unit placements but that is because I go during the off season.


----------



## fluke (Mar 25, 2013)

dima said:


> Yes, you are right about our location. Actually, from the balcony we can see some ocean and I would say it is about 3% of all the view which is not what we have expected. I will ask about that at reception today.



I know the front desk does have unit maps of the building demonstrating view classes for the rooms.  They showed me one in January.  The front desk should be able to show you what rooms meet your view category.


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 25, 2013)

dima said:


> Yes, you are right about our location. Actually, from the balcony we can see some ocean and I would say it is about 3% of all the view which is not what we have expected. I will ask about that at reception today.



I've stayed in a 3 bedroom in the Moana tower last fall, but can't remember the floor. I thought there was only one 3 bedroom per floor and they are all ocean view. I don't think Ko'Olina has any 3 bedrooms that are mountain or island view.

The main parking is behind the building. If you can see the pool you're in an ocean view room. The small parking is the beach access parking for 10-12 cars.

edited to clarify....
there are pool view rooms in the Kona tower (the 1st tower) that are not ocean view rooms. Although some of these rooms still have decent ocean views. But when they build tower # 2, Moana tower, everything facing the pool/ocean is classified as ocean view (with the exception of floors 1 &2?).
now I've thoroughly muddied my explanation


----------



## brigechols (Mar 25, 2013)

LAX Mom said:


> I've stayed in a 3 bedroom in the Moana tower last fall, but can't remember the floor. I thought there was only one 3 bedroom per floor and they are all ocean view. I don't think Ko'Olina has any 3 bedrooms that are mountain or island view.
> 
> The main parking is behind the building. If you can see the pool you're in an ocean view room. The small parking is the beach access parking for 10-12 cars.
> 
> ...



The new tower, Na'ia, has three bedroom mountain view units.


----------



## eakhat (Mar 25, 2013)

We paid for an oceanview through the Mariott Encore package.  We had palm trees in front of our unit and were quite far back from the ocean; it didn't seem like an oceanview.  At times we could see a sliver of the ocean in the distance.  We overlooked the swimming pool and were very close to the maintenance workers; it was a better view than the mountain view we had on an II exchange.  We could actually see more ocean with the mountain view; the view was of the road to the Mariott, the empty lot and the marina.


----------



## dima (Mar 25, 2013)

I talked to the front desk and was told that all floors are considered Ocean view even though it is not a "real ocean view". There are only 13 3-bedrooms in this building and 13 in another one, so no option too upgrade as resort is busy for spring break. They offered us free cabanas for all week and may be something else I just have no idea what as it is the first time we are here and need sometime to figure it about the resort and island.
May be I will ask for a free parking too...
Anyway, room is in good condition and we are looking forward enjoying the vacation and the resort.
Thank you all, and I wish you great timesharing


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 25, 2013)

dima said:


> I talked to the front desk and was told that all floors are considered Ocean view even though it is not a "real ocean view". There are only 13 3-bedrooms in this building and 13 in another one, so no option too upgrade as resort is busy for spring break. They offered us free cabanas for all week and may be something else I just have no idea what as it is the first time we are here and need sometime to figure it about the resort and island.
> May be I will ask for a free parking too...
> Anyway, room is in good condition and we are looking forward enjoying the vacation and the resort.
> Thank you all, and I wish you great timesharing



You should be getting free parking no matter what on a DC points stay. Did they say otherwise?


----------



## dima (Mar 25, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> You should be getting free parking no matter what on a DC points stay. Did they say otherwise?



I was sure about free parking untill I reviewed my original e-mail confirmation of this reservation which states $30 daily parking fee
Though during check-in it was not mentioned. Will see...


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 25, 2013)

dima said:


> I was sure about free parking untill I reviewed my original e-mail confirmation of this reservation which states $30 daily parking fee
> Though during check-in it was not mentioned. Will see...



If you are a Marriott owner you definitely won't be charged for parking.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 26, 2013)

dima said:


> I was sure about free parking untill I reviewed my original e-mail confirmation of this reservation which states $30 daily parking fee
> Though during check-in it was not mentioned. Will see...



That is on their by default as it is set my Marriott.com. It is meant for those staying on cash or points stays booked on Marriott.com.


----------



## davidvel (Mar 26, 2013)

Dimetri, 

Looking forward to any reviews, comments, tips, etc. about the resort as we arrive in a month.


----------



## rpw (Mar 27, 2013)

*I'm here now...*

and the Fia Fia show is just below me.

What would you like to know?   In Nai'i tower, 8th floor, resort is incredibly full.  I can see the "towel chair saving" problem every morning.  By 7am towels suck up most of the chairs and almost no one is in the pool.

Also, there's a monk seal on the beach today.  Security was fairly quick roping off an area so that he was mostly undisturbe


----------



## mkahanek (Mar 31, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Sometimes "Ocean View" means you can barely see a sliver of the ocean. Can you see any at all, even a little bit? Marriott has renamed the view at some resorts but Ko Olina still shows as Ocean View.



As I recall the official definition of ocean view at ko Olina was based on if you could see any part of the ocean from the threshold of the villa entry.  That's why the first two villas on the right of the hall in kona are technically mountain view even though you have a great view of the ocean.


----------



## amyhwang (Apr 1, 2013)

dima said:


> I talked to the front desk and was told that all floors are considered Ocean view even though it is not a "real ocean view". There are only 13 3-bedrooms in this building and 13 in another one, so no option too upgrade as resort is busy for spring break. They offered us free cabanas for all week and may be something else I just have no idea what as it is the first time we are here and need sometime to figure it about the resort and island.
> May be I will ask for a free parking too...
> Anyway, room is in good condition and we are looking forward enjoying the vacation and the resort.
> Thank you all, and I wish you great timesharing



Take the cabanas!  That's a nice offer of theirs, as they're almost always 100% occupied, so I understand that they can't move you (and once you get settled in, wouldn't you rather stay put?).
I hope you have a great rest of your vacation!


----------



## dima (Apr 1, 2013)

Yesterday we have returned back to San Diego. Thanks to all supporters and advisors. We took the free cabanas for a week offer and enjoyed the good weather. We didn't do a lot of activities and only visited waikiki twice, went to eat at shrimp trucks twice and visited Marriott's, Disney and Roy's restaurants on evenings. Nice resort and island to visit, but for our family vacations all family members voted for Waiohai next time (still planning to visit Maui sometime in the next few years). I would say that meny Waiohai islands views are much better then Ko Olina's ocean views:rofl:


----------



## topmom101 (Apr 1, 2013)

My family and I are looking forward to spending 2 weeks at Ko Olina in early May.  I called the resort last week to request a room assignment and was told to call back 2 weeks prior to our arrival.  As much as I would LOVE an oceanview room, I'd prefer not having to switch rooms.  We are Marriott owners and traded thru II.  Which building should I request if I am being given a choice? Thanks for your help.


----------



## dima (Apr 1, 2013)

I would say our problem with the bad view was because we stayed in the 3-bedroom and there are only 26 of them. Otherwise we would get a better veiw. Building request depends on where you want to be: closer to the beach or kids pool?
We stayed in the building far from the beach near kids pool and were fine with it. We just didn't like the low floor with no view. As we spend some time at the balcony we were observing just kids pool (noisy) and people entering and leaving the building constanly as it is a pretty big resort. If I were given the choice I would ask for the building closest to the beach and defenetly high floor and note that mountain veiw can be better then the ocean.


----------



## topmom101 (Apr 1, 2013)

I appreciate and thank you for the advice.  Since we have no small kids I'd rather stay away from the kiddie pool. Either ocean/mountain view is OK as long as I don't have to pack and switch rooms.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Apr 16, 2013)

Wondering if anyone knows what view the lock offs in the Naia tower are ? I think they had said the majority of the units in that building are dedicated 2 br with some lock offs. 

They confirmed that we are in the Naia in a lock off for both weeks but would not say the view. I know the reservation code on II for 1 week is an OV lock off and the other was a dedicated 2 br OV and exchangers are never guaranteed view, but I thought I remember someone saying that most times Marriott honors the view on the reservation ?

Thanks

Q


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 16, 2013)

Quadmaniac said:


> Wondering if anyone knows what view the lock offs in the Naia tower are ? I think they had said the majority of the units in that building are dedicated 2 br with some lock offs.
> 
> They confirmed that we are in the Naia in a lock off for both weeks but would not say the view. I know the reservation code on II for 1 week is an OV lock off and the other was a dedicated 2 br OV and exchangers are never guaranteed view, but I thought I remember someone saying that most times Marriott honors the view on the reservation ?
> 
> ...



It isn't that they necessarily keep the view that was on the confirmation. They are really trying to keep people in the type of unit confirmed. So if you are confirmed in to a 2BR lock off OV, then they will try to keep you there. Though not all resort do that. Your situation is a little tricky, you were confirmed in to two OV units but one was dedicated and the other was a lock off. Of course you could end up in either an OV lock off or OV dedicated unit. Of course it is possible that when they went through the available units, there wasn't anything in the OV category that would work for two straight weeks, so you could end up in Island View also.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Apr 16, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> It isn't that they necessarily keep the view that was on the confirmation. They are really trying to keep people in the type of unit confirmed. So if you are confirmed in to a 2BR lock off OV, then they will try to keep you there. Though not all resort do that. Your situation is a little tricky, you were confirmed in to two OV units but one was dedicated and the other was a lock off. Of course you could end up in either an OV lock off or OV dedicated unit. Of course it is possible that when they went through the available units, there wasn't anything in the OV category that would work for two straight weeks, so you could end up in Island View also.



I'm aware that nothing is guaranteed, I was just hoping that all the lock outs were on a specific side. Last year I stayed in a studio that had an amazing ocean view in the Naia building.


----------



## davidvel (Apr 16, 2013)

Quadmaniac said:


> I'm aware that nothing is guaranteed, I was just hoping that all the lock outs were on a specific side. Last year I stayed in a studio that had an amazing ocean view in the Naia building.



Getting antsy? I'm ready to pack. Also, not sure if you got a rental car, but I had an intermediate through Costco travel for 220/wk , and just checked and rebooked at 150/wk including all taxes. FYI.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Apr 17, 2013)

davidvel said:


> Getting antsy? I'm ready to pack. Also, not sure if you got a rental car, but I had an intermediate through Costco travel for 220/wk , and just checked and rebooked at 150/wk including all taxes. FYI.



That's a great price. I just looked at Costco for Apr 19-30 and it's like 464?  Originally I only booked the first week for $164 thru expedia at Dollar and I then booked 26-30 for $123 through discount Hawaii for thrifty's.


----------



## frank808 (Apr 17, 2013)

Dedicated 2br are on both sides of naia tower.  I am in naia tower right now typing this reply.  Anyone want to meet up on friday here at the pool?


----------



## frank808 (Apr 17, 2013)

Quadmaniac said:


> Wondering if anyone knows what view the lock offs in the Naia tower are ? I think they had said the majority of the units in that building are dedicated 2 br with some lock offs.
> 
> They confirmed that we are in the Naia in a lock off for both weeks but would not say the view. I know the reservation code on II for 1 week is an OV lock off and the other was a dedicated 2 br OV and exchangers are never guaranteed view, but I thought I remember someone saying that most times Marriott honors the view on the reservation ?
> 
> ...



Well just walked the hallways.  There seems to be 2 lockoffs of each view per floor.  The rest of the rooms are 2br dedicated.  So if your say OV you will be looking in towards the pool and ocean.  Had a back to back reservation last year and the code for both was the same.  Ocean view 2br dedicated and they made us move when the week was up to another room.  I even asked at check in and they said no you have to change rooms.  Even told them it would be easier on your housekeeping staff and still made us change rooms.  
I would think that with lock off and non lock off they would make you change rooms.  Please post what happens as I am curious.  thanks


----------



## Ron98GT (Apr 17, 2013)

frank808 said:


> Dedicated 2br are on both sides of naia tower.  I am in naia tower right now typing this reply.  Anyone want to meet up on friday here at the pool?


So, what floors and view did you get this time?  Anything higher with better view?


----------



## Quadmaniac (Apr 17, 2013)

frank808 said:


> Dedicated 2br are on both sides of naia tower.  I am in naia tower right now typing this reply.  Anyone want to meet up on friday here at the pool?



possibly, it all depends after we settle in whats going on. I can send you a PM if we are going to be around the pool


----------



## Quadmaniac (Apr 26, 2013)

frank808 said:


> Well just walked the hallways.  There seems to be 2 lockoffs of each view per floor.  The rest of the rooms are 2br dedicated.  So if your say OV you will be looking in towards the pool and ocean.  Had a back to back reservation last year and the code for both was the same.  Ocean view 2br dedicated and they made us move when the week was up to another room.  I even asked at check in and they said no you have to change rooms.  Even told them it would be easier on your housekeeping staff and still made us change rooms.
> I would think that with lock off and non lock off they would make you change rooms.  Please post what happens as I am curious.  thanks



OV 2br lock off in NAIA for both weeks in same suite


----------



## Quadmaniac (Apr 30, 2013)

*Anyone here want some stuff today ?*

If anyone is here today, we're leaving this evening and have a bunch of stuff that can be used :

Huge bottle of Bailey's
Bottle of dessert wine
Oranges
Quinoa
Nacho chips & dip
Bokchoy
Dried Mangos
Apple bananas
Frozen strawberries and cherries for smoothies
Ketchup
Coconut oil
Turkey bacon
Oyster sauce
Hamburger buns
Honey 

We leave around 5 or so for dinner, coming back to get luggage at 6:30 and check out by 7 PM tonight, so if you can let me know, we are in 31125. Hope someone can use this and not let it go to waste


----------



## topmom101 (Apr 30, 2013)

Too bad I am arriving on Thursday. I would have gladly taken you up on your kind offer. 2 weeks at KoOlina.... we can't wait.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Apr 30, 2013)

topmom101 said:


> Too bad I am arriving on Thursday. I would have gladly taken you up on your kind offer. 2 weeks at KoOlina.... we can't wait.



We could give it to the front desk to put it in their fridges till you get here if you want ?


----------



## topmom101 (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh, you are so sweet to offer and I wish it could be worked out. But actually, we arrive in Honolulu Thursday night but are stopping to visit our daughter (she attends UH) and won't check in until Sunday morning.  Now, if the front desk will keep the non-perishables, it'd be great.  But I don't want you to go thru any trouble.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Apr 30, 2013)

PM me your info and I can let them know you are coming in that day. Their fridges and freezers are huge so no problem. As long as they have your name and know when you are in, should not be a problem. We will call the bell desk to come up to get they stuff, no problem


----------



## frank808 (May 1, 2013)

Quad- Just saw your post.  We were here right now.  Sorry to have missed you this past week maybe next time.

Ron- Yes the desk clerk gave us a room on the 11th floor last week and this week we are in the kona tower 7th floor.  This has been different for us these past 2 check ins.  It really surprised me both times!


----------



## Quadmaniac (May 1, 2013)

frank808 said:


> Quad- Just saw your post.  We were here right now.  Sorry to have missed you this past week maybe next time.
> 
> Ron- Yes the desk clerk gave us a room on the 11th floor last week and this week we are in the kona tower 7th floor.  This has been different for us these past 2 check ins.  It really surprised me both times!



No worries. What room were you in the first week ? We were in 31125


----------



## frank808 (May 1, 2013)

we were in 31124 or 31126.  i think we were across the hall from each other.  we were in that room from april 14-21.  Did you use the latch a few times to keep the door open?


----------



## Quadmaniac (May 1, 2013)

frank808 said:


> we were in 31124 or 31126.  i think we were across the hall from each other.  we were in that room from april 14-21.  Did you use the latch a few times to keep the door open?



We switched rooms from 30425 to 31125 on Sunday as our room was too noisy being so close to the pool. Probably didn't see you then.

Did you get a marina view then if you had that room ? How's the view with your new room ? You there for 3 weeks then ?


----------



## frank808 (May 1, 2013)

Quadmaniac said:


> We switched rooms from 30425 to 31125 on Sunday as our room was too noisy being so close to the pool. Probably didn't see you then.
> 
> Did you get a marina view then if you had that room ? How's the view with your new room ? You there for 3 weeks then ?



Ok so we just missed each other .  we had a view of the industrial park and marina.  lot better than our standard parking lot views.  no we left Sunday and checked back in Friday.  Ii had a unit on Tuesday  and we snatched it up.


----------



## Ron98GT (May 2, 2013)

frank808 said:


> Ok so we just missed each other .  we had a view of the industrial park and marina.  lot better than our standard parking lot views.  no we left Sunday and checked back in Friday.  Ii had a unit on Tuesday  and we snatched it up.


Frank, where you going to be Dec 7 to Dec 14, Ko'Olina or HHV? 

We'll be at HHV this time


----------



## frank808 (May 2, 2013)

Probably be at MKO if we get an exchange.  With my son in school staying in Waikiki is out of the question.  We do stay at HHV during spring break and summer break when we are not on the mainland US.  We will definitely be at Aulani for XMas break.  I hope we can meet again for a drink!  How is the weather at home?


----------



## Ron98GT (May 2, 2013)

frank808 said:


> Probably be at MKO if we get an exchange.  With my son in school staying in Waikiki is out of the question.  We do stay at HHV during spring break and summer break when we are not on the mainland US.  We will definitely be at Aulani for XMas break (Sweet, your son will luv it, and you).  I hope we can meet again for a drink!  How is the weather at home?


Yeah, hopefully we'll meet up again, if not on Oahu then maybe on Maui or here on the mainland.  Let me know the next time you go to Carlsbad, maybe the wife & I can go to Temecula (wine country) and shoot down to Carlsbad (eat fish) and meet-up for a beer (Longboards?). 

Temps here in Vegas have been in the 80's, but very windy. I think that wind keeps following me everywhere I go.


----------



## frank808 (May 3, 2013)

Wind is definitely following you.  This past week has been fine.  Actually its been a little warm as there are no trade winds.  We will be in carlsbad at marbrisa from june 10-16,anaheim 16-21, san fran 21-25 and back to anaheim from the 25-july 5.  Maybe see you in san francisco?


----------



## topmom101 (May 5, 2013)

Arrived in Oahu this past Thrursday... checking in at KoOlina for a two week stay this morning.  Really hoping to be assigned an ocean view room.  Which tower should I request if I am given a choice?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 5, 2013)

topmom101 said:


> Arrived in Oahu this past Thrursday... checking in at KoOlina for a two week stay this morning.  Really hoping to be assigned an ocean view room.  Which tower should I request if I am given a choice?



You probably won't be given a choice at checkin. By that time, your unit is usually assigned. You would have wanted to put in your request a few weeks ago.


----------



## LAX Mom (May 5, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> You probably won't be given a choice at checkin. By that time, your unit is usually assigned. You would have wanted to put in your request a few weeks ago.



Agreed. Units have been assigned prior to check-in and they aren't flexible at that point. 

Ko'Olina will usually put you in the type of room you have exchanged into, check your II history for the 4 or 5 letter code.


----------



## dualrated2 (May 6, 2013)

LAX Mom said:


> Ko'Olina will usually put you in the type of room you have exchanged into, check your II history for the 4 or 5 letter code.



My daughter checked in today at Ko Olina on an II exchange that showed the room view as a HTHMV which is supposed to be the 2BR OV part of a 3BR OV villa. There are only so many of them (one on each floor as I recall) and most are in the Moana Tower close to the elevator. 

Initially, when she called Marriott to have the reservation included on her Marriott.Com page, it showed as an OV villa and she printed that out. Upon checkin in today, she found the reservation had been changed to a 2BR single entry, Mountain View villa.

She was assigned a nice Mountain View villa in the Naia tower that has both a decent Ocean and Mountain view so she wasn't upset.

It is the first time I've heard of Ko Olina or anywhere else changing both the view and room type (lock off to single entry) on an exchange.


----------



## topmom101 (May 6, 2013)

Hello everyone, my husband and I have been in Honolulu staying with our daughter since Thursday so we were able to arrive at KoOlina very early (9:30am) this morning for check-in.  I requested to be placed in the Naia Tower and was told there was no availability and the only tower available was the Hale Moana.  I settled for Moana, went thru the entire check-in process and just before the keys were handed over to me, I was informed via a small printed sheet of paper that, BTW, the Lagoon Pool was scheduled to undergo renovations beginning today, Sunday, May 5th and would be inaccessible until May 15th.  I refused the room and my husband asked to speak to a supervisor where, lo and behold, a 2 bedroom (non-lockoff) unit was suddenly available in the Naia Tower and where I could remain for the entire 2 week stay.  Plus, the room was actually ready for occupancy at 9:30am.  I was glad to have the room in my preferred location but was disappointed in the way it was handled.  What a sneaky way to fill the Moana Tower.  We now have a very nice unit on the 5th floor with a pool/ocean view for 2 weeks.


----------



## rpgriego (May 6, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> You probably won't be given a choice at checkin. By that time, your unit is usually assigned. You would have wanted to put in your request a few weeks ago.



Over the new year we had three two bedroom units with US screwing-up the advance location requests. Ko Olina gave us what we listed on the request. Upon arrival we didn't like what we requested. The front desk staff, after a lot of room juggling gave us two next door units and one stand alone all with perfect ocean views (no turning your head required).

Now the resort was booked solid, but the Front Desk staff went out of their way to correct OUR error.


----------



## rpw (May 7, 2013)

*I haven't checked the codes....*



dualrated2 said:


> My daughter checked in today at Ko Olina on an II exchange that showed the room view as a HTHMV which is supposed to be the 2BR OV part of a 3BR OV villa. There are only so many of them (one on each floor as I recall) and most are in the Moana Tower close to the elevator.



I would think that anything ending in MV would be Mountain View?  No idea why anyone would tell someone that it's OV(OceanView)


----------



## dualrated2 (May 7, 2013)

rpw said:


> I would think that anything ending in MV would be Mountain View?  No idea why anyone would tell someone that it's OV(OceanView)



From the chart dioxide45 maintains:

THMV....Ko'Olina Beach Club.............Ocean View..............2BR portion of 3BR unit

I didn't believe it either but the front desk confirmed the view.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=163130&highlight=olina+view&page=7


----------



## happydog1 (Jul 28, 2013)

*Floor or view*

Hi.  I'm trying to request preferences for some friends who will be using my unit.  Is it "always" better to prioritize floor over view...or vice versa?  We exchanged into another resort once, and got a tree view.  

Thanks!!


----------



## topmom101 (Jul 28, 2013)

If at all possible, request a floor higher than the 5th in the NAIA building, otherwise your ocean view will be obstructed by the palm trees.


----------



## happydog1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you!  I guess I'm wondering, under the new email "submit your preferences now" form...would it be best to prioritize floor over view, or vice versa.  Or, does it really matter as preferences are considered.

The form ranking is 1-3.  Thx!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 28, 2013)

happydog said:


> Thank you!  I guess I'm wondering, under the new email "submit your preferences now" form...would it be best to prioritize floor over view, or vice versa.  Or, does it really matter as preferences are considered.
> 
> The form ranking is 1-3.  Thx!



I suppose it matters what is most important to you and what view you currently have assigned either via the II exchange or your direct reservation. If OV, I would suggest floor to be a higher priority. If MV then I would probably prioritize view.


----------



## happydog1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks!  I've concluded it's not a science.  I guess bottom line is that the resort/s are beautiful, regardless!


----------



## topmom101 (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes, the resort is, indeed, beautiful. Your friends will love it no matter where they are. We spent two perfect weeks there in May.


----------



## DanO (Jul 30, 2013)

Hello All, planning a 25th anniversary trip Nov/Dec 2014 using DC points , 1 week at Ko Olina and 1 week MOC in one bedrooms. I see that at Ko Olina one of the options is penthouse, can you tell what the difference is between the one bedroom penthouse vs a regular one bedroom (other than I would think the penthouse means top floor)?
Thanks
Dan O.


----------



## frank808 (Jul 30, 2013)

the only difference is the higher ceilings.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jul 30, 2013)

DanO said:


> Hello All, planning a 25th anniversary trip Nov/Dec 2014 using DC points , 1 week at Ko Olina and 1 week MOC in one bedrooms. I see that at Ko Olina one of the options is penthouse, can you tell what the difference is between the one bedroom penthouse vs a regular one bedroom (other than I would think the penthouse means top floor)?
> Thanks
> Dan O.


As already stated the penthouse rooms have higher ceilings, but the floor plan is the same as the rooms below.

Also note that not all penthouse rooms are are the top floor of the building. Because the roof line is staggered some penthouse rooms are on lower floors. 

You would definitely have a great view, but it might be the 8th floor. There won't be a unit above you.


----------



## 186158tch (Jul 30, 2013)

One of the ocean front penthouses in Hale Moana also has a very large entry way, a window in the bathroom and an extra balcony off the master bedroom with a harbor view. The main balcony overlooks the open activity field in front of Chucks and the ocean view was spectacular. I think it was on the 8th floor. There is no one above you.  We watched Fia Fia from the balcony.


----------



## slum808 (Jul 30, 2013)

186158tch said:


> One of the ocean front penthouses in Hale Moana also has a very large entry way, a window in the bathroom and an extra balcony off the master bedroom with a harbor view. The main balcony overlooks the open activity field in front of Chucks and the ocean view was spectacular. I think it was on the 8th floor. There is no one above you.  We watched Fia Fia from the balcony.



We just stayed in 10720 (non-penthouse) OV 1-bedroom ocean side endcap of the Moana building. It has this same extra entry way and bounus Lanai. The view of the property and Lagoon was spectacular. 10720 is on the Ihilani/Aulani side of the building, so the extra lanai looks towards the quiet pool and the lagoon pool.


----------



## DanO (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks to all for your replies you've been very helpful!


----------



## tanidp (Dec 14, 2013)

*View code changed????*



dualrated2 said:


> My daughter checked in today at Ko Olina on an II exchange that showed the room view as a HTHMV which is supposed to be the 2BR OV part of a 3BR OV villa. There are only so many of them (one on each floor as I recall) and most are in the Moana Tower close to the elevator.
> 
> Initially, when she called Marriott to have the reservation included on her Marriott.Com page, it showed as an OV villa and she printed that out. Upon checkin in today, she found the reservation had been changed to a 2BR single entry, Mountain View villa.
> 
> ...




Same type of situation today .....being a guest of ko olina ocean view owner, we were given an island/mountain view and told that because of the exchange week, the owner ocean view is not a guarantee.  Upon researching this, the owner said the view type had been overridden from ocean to mountain at some point and we should have been guaranteed an ocean view :-(. Disappointing


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 14, 2013)

tanidp said:


> Same type of situation today .....being a guest of ko olina ocean view owner, we were given an island/mountain view and told that because of the exchange week, the owner ocean view is not a guarantee.  Upon researching this, the owner said the view type had been overridden from ocean to mountain at some point and we should have been guaranteed an ocean view :-(. Disappointing



This is a bit confusing.  Did the owner reserve his/her Week at the home resort and you're using that as his/her guest, or, did the owner exchange his/her owned Week for this Ko 'Olina week and you're using the exchange week as his/her guest?

If the former, the owner is correct and you should have been placed into the type of unit s/he owns.  If the latter, all bets are off because the resorts aren't required to honor unit types on exchanges (for owners or their guests.)


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 14, 2013)

tanidp said:


> Same type of situation today .....being a guest of ko olina ocean view owner, we were given an island/mountain view and told that because of the exchange week, the owner ocean view is not a guarantee.  Upon researching this, the owner said the view type had been overridden from ocean to mountain at some point and we should have been guaranteed an ocean view :-(. Disappointing



Were you just a guest on their II exchange though? Or did you stay on their ownership week?


----------



## rpw (Dec 16, 2013)

*It could be very simple...*

"I'd be concerned, though, because lately TUG has gotten several reports that DC Users are being placed that way at several resorts.  It doesn't seem fair to me that DC Users appear to be near the bottom of any priority placement lists, and I've started suggesting that folks contact Customer Advocacy when it happens."

Could it be as simple as DC users are just not checking in at the 12-13month mark, so therefore they end up lower in the priority list?  I'd be careful not to assume any ill intent by resort mgmt.


----------



## jeepie (Dec 16, 2013)

rpw said:


> ...not checking in at the 12-13month mark, so therefore they end up lower in the priority list?  I'd be careful not to assume any ill intent by resort mgmt.


I assume you meant ...not reserving...? Cheers.


----------

